# Chihuahua



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just wondering has anyone else got one??

This is my Prinny


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

no-one?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

no but its very cute   Maybe my next pet


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think my next one will be a pug  

Have you still got the miaow miaow's chick?

xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

i reeeeeealy want one but DH thinks it will be hard work (not the actual breed, but having a dog in general)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine is having babies!! Yay roll on the 3rd of September xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh how cute!!!!!!!! gonna keep any?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm saying no but the likelihood is yes


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

you gotta!!!!!! 

i want one!!!!


----------

